# Cramps?? but unsuccessful both times :( so why the cramps? !!!



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Ladies

I hope you're all ok xxx

I wonder if anyone can please help...  does anyone know what repeated cramps from about day 3 after a 5 day transfer could be? It has happened on both failed cycles now... it isn't period cramps as they wouldn't start when there is 2 weeks to go... I wonder if my body is rejecting the embryo (  

any advice would be very much appreciated.

Thank you xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

CMJ, 

It's more likely to be the progesterone you are on. To be fair cramps, twinges and pulls are said to be a positive sign but personally I know from experience it the progesterone either suppositories or injection form. 

How are you feeling other than that? Wishing you buckets of luck x


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi huni

Thanks for your reply... sorry I should have said I was unsuccessful again..  I don't get how it can be the progesterone when you start them on egg collection day and the cramps come from about 8 days after that...  

Hope you're doing ok - such a hard road to take isn't it xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

OH CMJ, 

I'm so so sorry. Darn IVF is sooo cruel. I had lots of cramping with both BFN and BFP's albeit there's only been two of them. The clinic and GP have always told me it's a combination of the progesterone and uterus contracting after transfer. I must say since changing to Gestone or Lubion the cramps can be worse so I can only go off my experience. 

All I can say is give yourself the time again to reflect. I have to make a list of things I want to get checked as that's the only way I can look forward. God bless you x


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Cmj
Sorry your treatment has not worked.

With my first oe IVF and with my first two fet with de I always got really bad cramps for the first couple of days after transfer, these cycles all failed.  I then had a cycle with no cramps and got a bfp which was sadly short lived.  The next 2 attempts were mixed, one was bad cramps and failed, one had no cramps but also failed.  However as I also got some other similarities with my previous bfp I think the embryo tried its best but just couldn't implant.

With my last and final cycle my new clinic finally listened to me and prescribed Buscopan for just a few days to stop my stomach cramping.  There were other notable changes to that cycle but I do believe the Buscopan helped.  The result is now sleeping beside me  

Although Buscopan is an over the counter pill you should speak to your clinic first as it is not meant to be used during pregnancy.  I think I was only on it for day of transfer and 2-3 days afterwards as by then implantation would have started.

Baby awake, sorry have to go!
Turia x


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hiya Turia

Thank you so much for your help...  and Congrats to you! How amazing xxx   Please can I ask what clinic you were successful with and that actually listened to you please ? I got my cramps probably from about day 3 post transfer...  xxx


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi

I'd also be interested to find out. I've also had the same issues with a fresh IVF and FET. 

Many thanks X


----------

